# Trafo que tienen los parlantes antiguos...como funcionan?



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 15, 2008)

hola....tengo un par de parlantes antiguos...q tienen como un transformador en su entrada...puede q sea un adaptador de impedancias?...son de una radio antigua...epoca de valvulas...saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 17, 2008)

los amplificador antiguos utilisaban un transformador desalida


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 17, 2008)

y para q serviria ese transformador? osea...si los quiero hacer andar con un amplificador de ahora....q tendria que hacer? saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 17, 2008)

algunos parlantes antigüos usaban electroimanes en vez de imanes permanentes, fijate que no sea eso


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 17, 2008)

si puedes desconeta el transformador y mide con un ohmimetro cuantos ohmios es el parlante si te mide 8 o 4 si te sirbe


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Loa altavoces no se pueden medir por los Ohmios que tiene la bobina, sino por la impedancia que dan con una señal a 1000hzs, porque en un altavoz pequeñito te puede dar cerca de ocho por que el hilo de cobre es fino y en un altavoz grande solo da uno por que hilo es más grueso.
Antonio


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 19, 2008)

aja, se mide la impedancia en uso, pero se sabe aprox cual es. nunca medi un parlante grande que mida uno, pero bue


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 19, 2008)

az81 compañero asta donde se la unida de medida para impedancia es en ohnmio y  los parlantes bienen de 4 ohmios asta 8 y no creo que halla parlante de 1 ohmio y mucho menos si es grande creo que te debes esplicar mejor.
adri  midelos como te dige si te miden 8 0 4 puedes colocarlo a tu equipo sin miedo saludes


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 22, 2008)

Si se mide el parlante sin estar conectado al amplificador; estarás midiendo resistencia, los cual si el parlante es 8 ohm al medirlo con el ohmetro dará 7,2 ohm aproximadamente. En cambio si el parlante esta en uso con una potencia acá estaras midiendo "impedancia" te dará un resultado distinto para cada frecuencia medida, por ejemplo a 30Hz dará 8 ohm pero a 2Khz dará 10 ohm, estos datos son aproximados, no son reales, es para que tengan una idea! Lo digo porque es comprobado por personas como tecnideso y yo ya lo he hecho en la practica! 

DC = resistencia = ohm

AC = impedancia = ohm

Los parlantes que pueden llegar a 1 ohm son los de auto que los venden en doble bobina de 2 ohm (dual voice coil) al conectarlos en paralelo dan 1 ohm.

Lo que he entendido que cuando una corneta marca tal ohmiaje es porque es a la mínima a la cual baja con respecto a las frecuencia, ejemplo, 8 ohm jamas bajara de ese ohmiaje para cualquier frecuencia usada, pero si podrá subir el ohmiaje dependiendo de la frecuencia utilizada! 

NOTA: el ejemplo dado fue para un altavoz de 8 ohm, aplíquese esta misma teoría a parlantes de 4 ohm pero arrojando distintos resultados! 

SALUDOS!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 22, 2008)

pero midiendo solo con el tester se puede tener una idea, como decis, yoangel, la impedancia se mide en ac, pero si mide 7,2 como decis no puede ser de 4. por eso dije que sirve para tener una idea. saludos


----------

